# Funny Skits



## Wildcat (Mar 21, 2007)

Guy's if your in need of a laugh check out these "chopper" Read skits. The real "chopper" Read is a famous Australian Criminal, but these send ups are damn funny. 
Warning: Lots of swearing do not watch if this offends you!
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 21, 2007)

Chopper does tend to grow on you, I must admit.


----------



## Aggie08 (Mar 22, 2007)

I like the harden up australia one. Teehee.


----------

